# Jotul 3 Classic DVNG Blower Fan Kit



## mr_wheat (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi Kids - Newbie here. Any help or advice is greatly appreciated.

I have a fabulous older Jotul 3 Classic DVNG, serial # D32083. It's kinda interesting in that it's the one that you can convert from direct vent to natural vent just by configuring a spring-loaded panel on the back of the stove.  

Anyway, the optional blower kit has given up (now very noisy and rough and speed varies even after cleaning and regreasing).  The variable speed rheostat is iffy as well. So I'm trying to find another blower kit.  

This stove is different from the later models in that the blower fan and motor actually fit into a recessed pocket in the back of the stove, not below the stove as in more recent ones.

Thanks in advance! 

mr_wheat

Jotul 3 Classic DVNG (Ivory)
Jotul Nordic QT (2 of them, both Ivory)
Vermont Castings Radiance Nat Vent (old Red)
Vermont Castings Radiance Dir Vent (2 of them, both Green)
Jotul Firelight Woodburner with Mitten Racks and Screen (Green)


----------



## DAKSY (Feb 17, 2010)

Looks like the blower part# for the Jotul 3DV is 129161, 
according to my parts list.
You're not gonna like the price, tho...$366 + tax
Not sure about the rheostat...
I don't have a listing for that item,
so maybe any switch that Jotul sells will work...


----------



## summit (Feb 17, 2010)

i just called our dealer line @ jotul... those fan kits are no longer availiable.. my suggestion would be to find a shop that works on elec motors, as they may be able to rebuild it for you.


----------



## Aedes (Aug 5, 2011)

Hey!
I'm a dealer in Canada, and while cleaning out a store room, I found a 129161 Jotul blower - new!
if you are still around and still require this blower you can pm me or email me.
I'll cut you a good deal to get rid of old stock.


Cheers!


----------



## Christine Lombardo (Mar 30, 2012)

Aedes said:


> Hey!
> I'm a dealer in Canada, and while cleaning out a store room, I found a 129161 Jotul blower - new!
> if you are still around and still require this blower you can pm me or email me.
> I'll cut you a good deal to get rid of old stock.
> ...


 
Do you still have this?


----------



## peedenmark7 (Aug 9, 2012)

The fans for the older Jotuls are crazy priced, but be thankful that you can even add one as some do not allow for a fan..


----------

